# Sharpton demands nationwide fed police



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

MSNBC's Al Sharpton demands DOJ takeover of police nationwide - Spokane Conservative | Examiner.com

Heeeeer's commie!

Why does sharpton's fantasy of a great power to kill all whites give me a laughing sense of satisfaction? It's mean really. I shouldnt be like that, but pity isn't it?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

That's about the dumbest idea I've heard, but it doesn't surprise me. It gives the moron cause to "go nationwide".


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That man is a menace.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> That man is a menace.


only if people take him seriously. Otherwise he is a buffoon.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

I'll never understand the liberal mind. How does one come to the conclusion that the answer to corruption, abuse, and injustice is to take power from local communities, and seat absolute power in the hands of the national government?
How can liberals protest the police, protest the military, protest the justice system, then the next day protest the government needs to control more?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

oddapple said:


> MSNBC's Al Sharpton demands DOJ takeover of police nationwide - Spokane Conservative | Examiner.com
> 
> Heeeeer's commie!
> 
> ...


"Rev" Al should be Tawana Brawley-ed for real


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Suntzu said:


> I'll never understand the liberal mind. How does one come to the conclusion that the answer to corruption, abuse, and injustice is to take power from local communities, and seat absolute power in the hands of the national government?
> How can liberals protest the police, protest the military, protest the justice system, then the next day protest the government needs to control more?


You're taking him seriously. Stop. Then you'll see he is a buffoon.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> "Rev" Al should be Tawana Brawley-ed for real


He still hasn't paid up the money he owes for that one.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Considering how corrupt the feds are, I feel safer with police control in the hands of local government.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Considering how corrupt the feds are, I feel safer with police control in the hands of local government.


Where I am they are both corrupt, so I don't need either.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Obama wanted to do this years ago.
Holder suggested it after Ferguson.
Federal control of police is essential to have a totalitarian police state.

Do not under estimate these people. They are evil.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Obama wanted to do this years ago.
> Holder suggested it after Ferguson.
> Federal control of police is essential to have a totalitarian police state.
> 
> Do not under estimate these people. They are evil.


Okay he's a very effective buffoon.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Diver said:


> Okay he's a very effective buffoon.


Communists always had a nick name for their "useful idiots". They were called Fellow Travelers.
This is what Sharpton is, and he is not smart enough to know he has been used for years now.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Obama might just get his brown shirts. Equally or better funded than the military.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Communists always had a nick name for their "useful idiots". They were called Fellow Travelers.
> This is what Sharpton is, and he is not smart enough to know he has been used for years now.


You're assuming Sharpton actually cares about any of this. He doesn't. It is just that he has figured how to make money and get some notoriety out of being a buffoon. He doesn't care about black people or he never would have been involved with the Tawana Brawley mess. For him it is purely about looking out for himself.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Suntzu said:


> I'll never understand the liberal mind. How does one come to the conclusion that the answer to corruption, abuse, and injustice is to take power from local communities, and seat absolute power in the hands of the national government?
> How can liberals protest the police, protest the military, protest the justice system, then the next day protest the government needs to control more?


Because something wonderful is going to happen (crossed fingers)


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The "Reprobate" Sharpton is an escapee who was missed when they shoveled out the barn. I cannot type what I really feel about these turds.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

again I read animal farm.
we already have federal police-FBI, CIA, DEA, ATF ,Federal Security police, US Marshals, Custom's, TSA need I go on?

What we need is for these idiots to just go away, with their lame brain ideologies that they use to try and figure out ways they can skim more money out of the broken working class through higher taxes and stupid fees.
it doesn't matter if it's a dollar or a 100 that's just the difference between a Mercedes and a Rolls Royce to them.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

We will all be better off when this turd assumes room temperature.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When given the choice between Liberty and Regulation, "We The People" seem to choose Regulation more often than Liberty. It will happen one day, maybe not in my lifetime but the trend suggests it will happen.

The Great Republic is lost, "We The People" purposely misplaced it. Shame on most of us.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Communists always had a nick name for their "useful idiots". They were called Fellow Travelers.
> This is what Sharpton is, and he is not smart enough to know he has been used for years now.


Oh, I believe he is smart enough to know. It's just that it is more profitable for him to pretend not to know.

Edited: sorry for the repetition, Diver, didn't see your post.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

A Federalized Police Farce? I think we already have one, It's called The Office of Homeland Security. When Bush announced it's inception I cringed. The last thing we needed was another bureaucracy. Taking Police management away from the local, county and State governments would be a huge step towards tyranny.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> A Federalized Police Farce? I think we already have one, It's called The Office of Homeland Security. When Bush announced it's inception I cringed. The last thing we needed was another bureaucracy. Taking Police management away from the local, county and State governments would be a huge step towards tyranny.


Only if we haven't crossed that line already.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> We will all be better off when this turd assumes room temperature.


 Where the hell is another Jack Ruby when you need one?


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Diver said:


> That's about the dumbest idea I've heard, but it doesn't surprise me. It gives the moron cause to "go nationwide".


 Hey...Hitler thought that a national police force was a GOOD idea...Jews, not so much.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> only if people take him seriously. Otherwise he is a buffoon.


I guess we've forgotten the Tawana Brawley case or the Lacrosse Team Rape cases from a couple of years back. Yeah the black community does take him seriously.


----------

